# How much is too much for a smartphone?



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2013)

Do u agree on this 

Read: Round Table: How much is too much for a smartphone?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2013)

27 k is perfect,

below that awesome.
thats why Google is Ultimately the Boss.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Do u agree on this
> 
> Read: Round Table: How much is too much for a smartphone?



35k is the max for a mobile.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 5, 2013)

Personally I feel 40 is the absolute max 

Ideally should be 30


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2013)

I agree with *Francis D’Sa* comment 20k is justified


----------



## amjath (Jul 5, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> 27 k is perfect,
> 
> below that awesome.
> thats why Google is Ultimately the Boss.



I agree, there was the time when new flagship phones can be bought @ that price

PS: i bought S2 on the opening week for ~27k when the street price was 32k


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> 27 k is perfect,
> 
> below that awesome.
> thats why Google is Ultimately the Boss.



yes..Nexus 4 is sweetly priced and lauched in india



randomuser111 said:


> Personally I feel 40 is the absolute max
> 
> Ideally should be 30



40k is also way too much for a phone



mastercool8695 said:


> 27 k is perfect,
> 
> below that awesome.
> thats why Google is Ultimately the Boss.


personally I can stretch till 23k and 25k max.
when SGS2 was priced @27k I still found it costly to buy


----------



## Anorion (Jul 5, 2013)

guess it depends on the users. for legit consumers (who pay for apps, podcasts, ebooks etc) the price of the content eclipses the price of the smartphone. 20-25k is about a year's worth of content


----------



## theterminator (Jul 5, 2013)

well for me, i wouldn't want to 'throw' more than 10k on a machine which people call it "Revolutionary" , "Smart" and similar much over-hyped pseudonyms. This machine is so silly that you won't be able to type 'normally'. You already have a thing called "DESKTOP" which can be the machine for computing. But I guess people have changed the way how they operate a computer. May be they have forgotten how to type . I would invest somewhere around 7-10k on a phone, get a 16-20 MP digicam costing about 3-5k & thats it. The phone should act as a supplement to the traditional computer. That's the way how I look at it & may be the reason why I threw away my Galaxy Tab 2 & purchased a new rig  & I am so happy with it. The world is so normal again .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2013)

Anorion said:


> guess* it depends on the users*. for legit consumers (who pay for apps, podcasts, ebooks etc) the price of the content eclipses the price of the smartphone. 20-25k is about a year's worth of content



+1 I agree those who don't care about pricing can throw lumsum cash & buy it


----------



## amjath (Jul 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> well for me, i wouldn't want to 'throw' more than 10k on a machine which people call it "Revolutionary" , "Smart" and similar much over-hyped pseudonyms. This machine is so silly that you won't be able to type 'normally'. You already have a thing called "DESKTOP" which can be the machine for computing. But I guess people have changed the way how they operate a computer. May be they have forgotten how to type . I would invest somewhere around 7-10k on a phone, get a 16-20 MP digicam costing about 3-5k & thats it. The phone should act as a supplement to the traditional computer. That's the way how I look at it & may be the reason why I threw away my Galaxy Tab 2 & purchased a new rig  & I am so happy with it. The world is so normal again .



How much time u travel? U carry desktop/laptop while travelling on a bus. A smartphone is supplement to computer in its own ways


----------



## theterminator (Jul 5, 2013)

amjath said:


> How much time u travel? U carry desktop/laptop while travelling on a bus. A smartphone is supplement to computer in its own ways



if you add the kms , i travelled 18,000 kms by train last year . You live outside home?  
A smartphone can be supplementary but not an alternative to a PC in my opinion.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 5, 2013)

15k IMO


----------



## amjath (Jul 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> if you add the kms , i travelled 18,000 kms by train last year . You live outside home?
> A smartphone can be supplementary but not an alternative to a PC in my opinion.



I travel 4 hours a day so its a good supplement as u said but at a good price


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2013)

20K is the limit to which I'd go for a cellphone. Anything above that is not value-for-money (few exceptions permitted). Would a phone worth 40K be twice as useful to me as a phone worth 20K? I don't think so. Would it last twice as long on the "cutting edge" of tech? Doubt it. So why should I spend a buttload of money for something that I can't buy without selling a kidney, and which wouldn't even last a whole day if I were to use every shiny feature it boasts of?

Trouble is, some people buy a phone for its price tag and not for the benefits it can bring them. Just yesterday at a showroom I saw a guy in his late thirties (guessing, since he had a wife and a kid) carrying a Z10 and an iPhone 5. That's almost 1 Lakh in gadgets!! Apparently it's a big deal owning the "latest" mobile in town.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 5, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> 20K is the limit to which I'd go for a cellphone. Anything above that is not value-for-money (few exceptions permitted). Would a phone worth 40K be twice as useful to me as a phone worth 20K? I don't think so. Would it last twice as long on the "cutting edge" of tech? Doubt it. So why should I spend a buttload of money for something that I can't buy without selling a kidney, and which wouldn't even last a whole day if I were to use every shiny feature it boasts of?
> 
> Trouble is, some people buy a phone for its price tag and not for the benefits it can bring them. Just yesterday at a showroom I saw a guy in his late thirties (guessing, since he had a wife and a kid) carrying a Z10 and an iPhone 5. That's almost 1 Lakh in gadgets!! Apparently it's a big deal owning the "latest" mobile in town.




You took the words out of my mouth. People generally don't give a damn about the performance , all they care about is the price which is so sad. And this is the type of people that these companies are targeting. What is the point of buying a tiny device which isn't that much powerful as it is being hyped. This is a pure waste of money.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 6, 2013)

20k-25k is too much. Sweet price is 10-15k. And what kl@w said.


----------



## R2K (Jul 6, 2013)

Depends on how you are gonna use the device and for how long.
If you change/upgrade your phone every year then spending 35-40k is just a freaking waste of funds.
I think 25k should be the max if you are not planning to use it for more than a year.



theterminator said:


> if you add the kms , i travelled 18,000 kms by train last year . You live outside home?
> A smartphone can be supplementary but not an alternative to a PC in my opinion.



But for most people a device like note 2 can completely replace a PC (This may not apply to geeks though )

But spending 30k+ on a cellphone which will get outdated in less than 2 years is stupidity. A laptop within that price can be used for years in terms of software and OS upgrade by shelling out a minimal amount on faster RAM and HDD from time to time.


----------



## Flash (Jul 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> 20k-25k is too much. Sweet price is 10-15k. And what kl@w said.


'
Second that. 

Even if we buy a cutting edge phones worth of 40 and above, but an ordinary person won't use those often apart from browsing/music/gaming and occasional navigation.
>20k mobiles may have waterproof, but what good it will be if, you can't take care of your mobile till falling in water?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2013)

For me max budget wont cross 20k ... I find all costlier handsets good for number games and benchmarks but even a Lumia 820 or Sony Xperia L can do almost all what a Lumia 920 or SGS4 can ...cost of 38k not justified


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 6, 2013)

I would not spend more than 20k on a '' smart'' phone though I did bought s3 for 31k but now I regret in the sense that even if I would have bought s2 plus or even s advance my purpose would have been fullfiled


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

^^ exactly. this feeling is the worst ever..
thats why I haven't bought a phone for myself ever.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 6, 2013)

10k per year


----------



## ratul (Jul 6, 2013)

20-25k for me.. 
i still miss the Nokia n95 era, when those flagship models weren't in 40k and yet you didn't used to see them in every teenager's hand, now i everyday see hundreds of teenagers holding a "Quadcore" S4 or Note2 in the metro, flaunting them, and still just using a browser or whatsapp in it, tasks which a person holding a 10k phone can do with equal ease...  And companies target these customers only, buying quadcore machines, using just for word-processing..


----------



## quagmire (Jul 6, 2013)

15k max for me.. Maybe 25k for a tablet..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 6, 2013)

15-20k should be max , (though there are *very* few exception) I agree with what everyone above me said . 

P.S. That is why I bought a Pantech Burst for my sis .


----------



## theterminator (Jul 6, 2013)

ratul said:


> 20-25k for me..
> i still miss the Nokia n95 era, when those flagship models weren't in 40k and yet you didn't used to see them in every teenager's hand, now i everyday see hundreds of teenagers holding a "Quadcore" S4 or Note2 in the metro, flaunting them, and still just using a browser or whatsapp in it, tasks which a person holding a 10k phone can do with equal ease...  And companies target these customers only, buying quadcore machines, using just for *word-processing.*.



word-processing ?? how a thing can be called word-processing when you can't type at 'normal' speed or even below that.... 
even i prefer chatting on a desktop/laptop than a mobile/tablet coz i would take hell loads of time to just type even subtle responses...
these phones are a pile of trash...and people just buy them for money to show off...


----------



## ratul (Jul 6, 2013)

theterminator said:


> *word-processing ?? how a thing can be called word-processing when you can't type at 'normal' speed or even below that*....
> even i prefer chatting on a desktop/laptop than a mobile/tablet coz i would take hell loads of time to just type even subtle responses...
> these phones are a pile of trash...and people just buy them for money to show off...



relax, it was just a comparison like for someone with a need to just use MS-Word and internet buying a 1lac i7 gtx675m laptop, total waste of money and common sense...
Today's youngsters are driven by the style statement, "tashan" and have quite a lot of money in their hand, so these phones are like cheap plastic for them, S4 launch, they buy, next year S5 launch, they sell S4 and buy S5 and this cycle continues every year...


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 6, 2013)

[quot


ratul said:


> 20-25k for me..
> i still miss the nokia n95 era, when those flagship models weren't in 40k and yet you didn't used to see them in every teenager's hand, now i everyday see hundreds of teenagers holding a "quadcore" s4 or note2 in the metro, flaunting them, and still just using a browser or whatsapp in it, tasks which a person holding a 10k phone can do with equal ease...  and companies target these customers only, buying quadcore machines, using just for word-processing..



  +1


----------



## quagmire (Jul 7, 2013)

ratul said:


> relax, it was just a comparison like for someone with a need to just use MS-Word and internet buying a 1lac i7 gtx675m laptop, total waste of money and common sense...
> Today's youngsters are driven by the style statement, "tashan" and have quite a lot of money in their hand, so these phones are like cheap plastic for them, S4 launch, they buy, next year S5 launch, they sell S4 and buy S5 and this cycle continues every year...



+1.

Companies rely on  hyperconsumerism and planned obsolescence.There was a nice article in Digit few months ago about this..

Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 7 are outdated by today's standards but still work like a charm better than some recent releases..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2013)

ratul said:


> Today's youngsters are driven by the style statement, "tashan" and have quite a lot of money in their hand, so these phones are like cheap plastic for them, S4 launch, they buy, next year S5 launch, they sell S4 and buy S5 and this cycle continues every year...



+1
Include the iSheep crowd in that list too.
A 15-20k phone should be nice for 2-3 years usage or even more if the phone is good enough (excluding the local cr@ppy brands).



R2K said:


> But for most people a device like note 2 can completely replace a PC (This may not apply to geeks though )
> .



I would like to see those people play Crysis 1/2/3  or hell even type 50+ pages in a word processing app easily and faster than on a PC *on their Note 2*. Besides, how will those people store all their *stuff* ( 100s of GBs of movies, games, apps, mp3's, pics, etc) on a note 2 with just one micro sd card?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 7, 2013)

Who uses 100% of a smartphone? It's impossible
Desktop is also not smartphone replacement 

10k/ year is sufficient for me


----------



## theterminator (Jul 7, 2013)

Luffy said:


> +1
> Include the iSheep crowd in that list too.



The iSh!t is what has brought this stupid "Revolution".


----------



## rohanz (Jul 7, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Who uses 100% of a smartphone? It's impossible
> Desktop is also not smartphone replacement
> 
> 10k/ year is sufficient for me



I do.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

The amount depends on how you use your phone.

I wouldn't advise burning ~45k on something like an HTC One S to a person who only uses a few applications, doesn't run 200 (it's ok, I'm exaggerating) applications simultaneously like a retard and usually listens to music all the time.

For him an 18-25k phone packed with lots of storage (at least 32GB in built or option to put expanded memory of at least 32GB) and a dual core ARM Cortex A9 with 1GB RAM is plenty.

And one should never fall for tricks and gimmicks like "touch-free" gesture control, media stopping if head is turned etc. Most of the time they are fluff that can make you look strange if you use them in public.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 7, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Besides, how will those people store all their *stuff* ( 100s of GBs of movies, games, apps, mp3's, pics, etc) on a note 2 with just one micro sd card?



movies, games, apps, mp3s - watch and delete after consumption, re-download when necessary 
pics and documents - cloud. but the point that phone cannot replace desktop is valid, at the same time desktop cannot replace phone. (think whatsapp, e-tickets). 



rohanz said:


> I do.


smartphone? really? you use notes, to do, reminder, calender sync, task manager and every word in the dictionary? that and not including playing and installing every game and app ever released. impossible, no one needs to use 100% of a phone. Forget smartphones, even the phones that came out 10 years ago. The main thing here is what the consumer needs to do, not what the phone can do. 

annnd haters gonna hate...


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 7, 2013)

anything that apple charges is too much.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

Anorion said:


> movies, games, apps, mp3s - watch and delete after consumption, re-download when necessary
> pics and documents - cloud. but the point that phone cannot replace desktop is valid, at the same time desktop cannot replace phone. (think whatsapp, e-tickets).
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. Look at phones as how they best fit your current usage patterns. Don't fall for marketing and hype.

For that very reason, I recently purchased a Nokia N9 that should arrive in a week.

Even though this "smart" phone is very old by tech standards, I've purchased it because it is the only phone presently available that fits my requirements (minus the FM transmitter that seems to be absent from all phones made now).


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2013)

~15k with exceptions like Nexus 4


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 7, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ~15k with exceptions like Nexus 4



+1


----------



## rohanz (Jul 7, 2013)

Anorion said:


> smartphone? really? you use notes, to do, reminder, calender sync, task manager and every word in the dictionary? that and not including playing and installing every game and app ever released. impossible, no one needs to use 100% of a phone. Forget smartphones, even the phones that came out 10 years ago. The main thing here is what the consumer needs to do, not what the phone can do.
> 
> annnd haters gonna hate...




Yes, I do. I bought an android smartphone(optimus 2X) 2 years back for 25k(can't get a new one because I am in 12th) and now I think it does not have a lot of features. I have installed a ton of apps(atm 100 apps are installed). I have used it to control stuff (robots, lights). I have made a ROM for it, made apps and learned a lot. I don't use weather apps because of the limited RAM and processing power.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 7, 2013)

^Wow, you got a 25k phone when you were in Class 10??? I used to think twice about asking my parents for even 250 bucks when I was your age.  Parents these days...

No wonder these companies have the gall to charge 40k for their frickin' phones.


----------



## rohanz (Jul 7, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> ^Wow, you got a 25k phone when you were in Class 10??? I used to think twice about asking my parents for even 250 bucks when I was your age.  Parents these days...
> 
> No wonder these companies have the gall to charge 40k for their frickin' phones.



Had to study like **** for it. And I think my purchase was justified.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 7, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Had to study like **** for it. And I think my purchase was justified.



Newsflash: All of us "had to study like **** " in class 10 and 12. You shouldn't expect a 25k phone for that. Don't take this personally, but I feel kids these days don't understand the value of money and their parents are to blame. There is no greater satisfaction than when you bust your ass and save up to buy things with your own hard earned money.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 8, 2013)

bikramjitkar, calm down.

No need to be so rude.

Just because he got a 25k phone at the age of 15-16 doesn't give you the right to speak in this manner with him. He didn't force his parents into buying the phone for him.

It doesn't matter how much you spend as long as you're not wasting what you spend.

2 years ago 25k was pretty much the mid tier of high end phones except apple (usually prices didn't go above 35k for phones other than iPhones). Apple is to blame for the inflation, not parents.

If the other person has said and explained that he can indeed use his phone to the fullest, you have NO REASON to attack him for spending so much cash.

I think it is absolutely fine to reward your child at that age if he has worked hard and earned what he has been gifted. Do you expect a 16 year old to earn 25k in ~3-4 months? Are you out of your mind?

If he was doing what he was supposed to at his age, you have no reason to say what you did to him.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2013)

^+10
PS: When I was reading in class 10, i used to have a Samsung Guru


----------



## ratul (Jul 8, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Newsflash: All of us "had to study like **** " in class 10 and 12. You shouldn't expect a 25k phone for that. Don't take this personally, but I feel *kids these days don't understand the value of money and their parents are to blame. There is no greater satisfaction than when you bust your ass and save up to buy things with your own hard earned money.*



+1 to that, but we can't blame them for it, it's a generation change, we used to spend more than our parents and used to hear the same from them, though money spending has increased like 100 folds in last 10 years, in comparison to like 10-20x for us to our parents, which is a healthy 20-25yrs on avg..
My dad used to fancy a cycle when he was 10-15, i and my friends used to fancy a cycle when we were 10-15 (25yrs. GAP) and my neighbor who's 15 (7 yrs GAP from me) fancy and demands atleast a scooty from his parents...  My cousin who's 10 needs a smartphone, but they all want it just because their friends have it, this generation is like that only, and they are learning from us only, they don't see us as 20-30yrs old earning persons, they see us like: "My brother has this bike and phone, i also want it"..
As i see myself, my bro (3 yrs elder to me) got his first mobile phone when he went to clg, i got my first at the same time, though i was in 11th, so though we both got the phones at the same time, i got it earlier in my life as compared to him, same goes with kids these days, they see us, they tell their parents, and the parents have to buy that to make them happy..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2013)

Agree or not, parents have become much more liberal. If a deserving child has a 25k phone, fine. But if over all consideration is taken, no child before college education should be given mobiles. Mobile is the first step to break limits. Everything has got a time, so has mobile or anything else. At least this is my personal view and I DON'T CARE if someone disagrees with it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2013)

Anorion said:


> movies, games, apps, mp3s - watch and delete after consumption, re-download when necessary
> pics and documents - cloud.




You expect someone to re-download entire legitly bought games or that much data collected over months in India with FUP'd 4 mbps (which is still slow speed) internet?



Anorion said:


> but the point that phone cannot replace desktop is valid, at the same time desktop cannot replace phone. (think whatsapp, e-tickets).



Agreed with this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2013)

Most parents provide a phone just to keep in contact, as in my case.. i  was attending coaching classes really far from where i was staying.. So a phone was a necessity not a "want"..
But, when you do "earn" a phone later on, of a 12-15k value.. you will realise how precious it really is..
even if its not a nexus 4, it has a special "value" attached to it, that you can proudly say, you earned it 


Spoiler



even if the goddamn thing crashes 10 times a day 
tedha hai, lekin mera hai


----------



## Anorion (Jul 8, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Yes, I do. I bought an android smartphone(optimus 2X) 2 years back for 25k(can't get a new one because I am in 12th) and now I think it does not have a lot of features. I have installed a ton of apps(atm 100 apps are installed). I have used it to control stuff (robots, lights). I have made a ROM for it, made apps and learned a lot. I don't use weather apps because of the limited RAM and processing power.


Wow. It's great you found so much use for the device.



Luffy said:


> You expect someone to re-download entire legitly bought games or that much data collected over months in India with FUP'd 4 mbps (which is still slow speed) internet?



Yep, especially purchases. one of the advantages of such storefronts. Humble bundle or amazon, can delete without worrying about how to get it again. Or download only what content is needed in diff devices. Internet in India is good enough to handle these services even at 1 mbps. Not so much usage patterns (rip flyte). Constant connectivity is required, not over much bandwidth.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay...my post was deleted??


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 8, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^+10
> PS: When I was reading in class 10, i used to have a Samsung Guru



I was just forwarded a used LG "multimedia" set 1 month ago.
so, I had nothing till 12th final.
I am a gooody gooody goood buoy


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2013)

IMO, School going kids should not be given with *costlier *mobiles.
Just a basic mobile with calling/messaging/music/games/browser/GPS(optional) feature would suffice to know the whereabouts & for recreational purposes.

Flaunting costlier mobiles outside also contributes a risk factor, just like showcasing costly ornaments for the kids.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 8, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Newsflash: All of us "had to study like **** " in class 10 and 12. You shouldn't expect a 25k phone for that. Don't take this personally, but I feel kids these days don't understand the value of money and their parents are to blame. There is no greater satisfaction than when you bust your ass and save up to buy things with your own hard* saved *money.



just a little correction


----------



## amjath (Jul 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Okay...my post was deleted??



Why?? Controversial??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

R2K said:


> But spending 30k+ on a cellphone which will get outdated in less than 2 years is stupidity. A laptop within that price can be used for years in terms of software and OS upgrade by shelling out a minimal amount on faster RAM and HDD from time to time.



very well said...smartphone companies are crunching Quad Core/Octa Core to give PC like performance with high price tag 
and then other magnetic features to attract more buyes... motion detector,smart stay etc etc


----------



## rohanz (Jul 8, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> I was just forwarded a used LG "multimedia" set 1 month ago.
> so, I had nothing till 12th final.
> I am a gooody gooody goood buoy



I have a RS 1200 mobile phone at the moment thanks to 12th grade.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 8, 2013)

theterminator said:


> word-processing ?? how a thing can be called word-processing when you can't type at 'normal' speed or even below that....
> even i prefer chatting on a desktop/laptop than a mobile/tablet coz i would take hell loads of time to just type even subtle responses...
> these phones are a pile of trash...and people just buy them for money to show off...



well there's Gesture typing like swype or google keyboard , its much faster than typing ........and some expensive phones are not bought just for the "quad core"...the camera also plays a major role, not everyone wants to walk around with two devices, the phone camera is being used for everyday usage (except by enthusiasts), and expensive phones have cameras that can rival entry level digicams, 

and I'd say 20 -22k would be the sweet spot, at that price you can expect a decent camera & other common features (exception for the nexus series though )


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2013)

.. and there comes the MMS scandals


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 8, 2013)

amjath said:


> Why?? Controversial??



I don't know, it was a pretty simple reply to Ratul. I do not remember the exact contents of the post.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 8, 2013)

Weird... Dont see any deleted posts


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> bikramjitkar, calm down.
> 
> No need to be so rude.
> 
> ...



I didn't mean to personally attack the guy. Apologies if it came across that way. It's just a general trend in society that pisses me off. Parents have been rewarding their children since forever, but what's happening these days is just obscene.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 8, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Weird... Dont see any deleted posts



I'm also having problems with another thread (Post your latest purchase). Do you think there might be some bug?


----------



## amjath (Jul 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm also having problems with another thread (Post your latest purchase). Do you think there might be some bug?



I'm facing in lot of threads, SHow off thread, post ur purchase is half loading when I refresh it goes Kaput. Posted in Post bugs here thread


----------

